# Kindle touch not recognized - How widespread is this problem?



## eboughey (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a new kindle touch but windows 7 recognizes it as a device with no drive letter and vista/win 2000 ask me to format the drive.  I can't copy anything from the computer at all.   It allowed me to connect one time from the Vista computer but after I registered it changed something.

When i looked the kindle up under manage drives on my computer, it isn't an NTSF drive which is what windows systems look for.  It showed up first as a FAT32 drive and then as a RAW drive after I registered and the ads started popping up on my screensaver.  

I'm getting a replacement one but just wondered if anyone else has had this issue?  My husband just got his and it connects just fine.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

eboughey said:


> My husband just got his and it connects just fine.


Connecting to the same computer?

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I plugged Kindle Touch SO in for the first time, I got the "software is being installed for your device" message, then a box appeared asking me what action I wanted to take with the Kindle, which was listed as Kindle (D.  I'm using Windows 7 Starter on my netbook, and the Kindle is a FAT32 device.

Hope the new one works better!

Betsy


----------



## taligator (Aug 31, 2011)

Generally you'll get asked if you want to install drivers, you should say "Ignore" (or whatever messaging your system gives you that basically says "don't ask again") and it will go on and allow you to use the drive as a storage device.

The issue you've stated is not something I've heard of. For most people, the above resolves the issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

eboughey, let us know how the new one worked out!

Betsy


----------

